# What is going on????



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Is anything happening on the P'cola Beach Pier? I hardly ever see any reports. Thought about heading out there this weekend. Is it dead or are peeps too lazy to post?:whistling: Thanks!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

The controling mob that fishes
out there don't post much even
on the good days. Makes sense
though I would'nt post either if
it meant 100 extra peeps on the pier
that day or the next.......


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

NAYVARRE...! is the place to be right now... just this past WED they caught 30 pompanos and 2days ago a LingCod was caught about 25lbs plenty of bait yur choosing from balyhoo to cigars


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

The Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier has been red hot for Pomps this week as well.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

LingCod?


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Ling Cod is a NE fish...different species to our Ling...AKA Lemon Fish or Cobia...


----------

